# Round bale wagon



## hutch (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm building a hay wagons to haul round bales. I'm going to use 6 X 6 for the 2 main beams, 4 X 6 for the cross pieces to cradle the bale. My bales are 4 X 5. My question is how far apart should the 4 X 6's be to hold the bales. I'm hoping someone else has built something similar or has one of the manufactured trailers and can give me some measurements.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

I haven't built one but if your bales are 5' dia. I would think that placing the cross bars at 3' centers would work. That way each bale would have 1.5' to overhang on each side and 3' between that give you 5' of room for each.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Hutch, I can measure one of mine tonight if you want. I know the main beams are bigger than what you are thinking and the arms extending out are 4x4 box tubing. I use Pequea bale movers. Have not had the first problem with them and can really load them up. Just looked it up on the web. Main beams are 4x10 x1/4 and arms are 4x4x3/16. Mike


----------



## stickney farm (Jan 17, 2011)

my main beams are 4x10 also and arms are 4x4


----------



## hutch (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, gives me a good starting point to work from!


----------



## Negligence (May 18, 2010)

When I built my 24' wagon last year I used 4x10x1/4" steel beams and 4x4 PT wood for the cross posts. You don't need steel cross members, if you want to save some money. I spaced mine every 3 feet.


----------



## Dzlee (10 mo ago)

hutch said:


> I'm building a hay wagons to haul round bales. I'm going to use 6 X 6 for the 2 main beams, 4 X 6 for the cross pieces to cradle the bale. My bales are 4 X 5. My question is how far apart should the 4 X 6's be to hold the bales. I'm hoping someone else has built something similar or has one of the manufactured trailers and can give me some measurements.


Did you get it built? send a pic?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Welcome to HayTalk
Negligence hasn't frequented this forum in the last 10 yrs. I think your question would have more views if you initiated your own thread.
This is reason I think threads over 3-6 months old should be locked to be viewed/read only but no future replies.


----------

